# Getting our books to the table!!??



## colostructural (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, this may sound like a stupid question, but how is everyone planning on bringing all their books to the table?

Per NCEES

"Pack all personal items in a clear bag; opaque bags

such as the green, blue, yellow, white, or brown plastic

bags used by grocery stores are not allowed. No purses

or backpacks are allowed in the exam room."

I don't know about the rest of you, but I think my full AASHTO code alone will rip through a plastic bag let alone the 10 other books I plan on bringing to the exam (probably a combined weight of 120 lbs)!! I was planning on bringing them in a suit case, but it appears that has been ruled out. Are they afraid some crazy structural is completely fed up with taking these exams and brings in a bomb?? Ugh. Roller bin? Sherpa? Radio Flyer Red Wagon?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 24, 2011)

colostructural said:


> Ok, this may sound like a stupid question, but how is everyone planning on bringing all their books to the table?
> Per NCEES
> 
> "Pack all personal items in a clear bag; opaque bags
> ...


Where did you see that? Somebody else asked about that on here one time and it turned out that those instructions were for the FE exam which is closed book.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 24, 2011)

Read carefully, that's for the FE exam, not the PE exam. Most people brought rolling suitcases to the PE.


----------



## colostructural (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I noticed it said for the FE and FS but I didn't want to show up and have someone tell me that I can't pack it in for the SE. Thanks!!!


----------



## mrt406 (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought one of these nifty things from Office Depot and it worked great.




At our testing facility they made everyone that had a backpack leave it outside of the testing room...


----------



## lhpriest (Mar 27, 2011)

mrt406 said:


> I bought one of these nifty things from Office Depot and it worked great.
> View attachment 4230
> 
> 
> At our testing facility they made everyone that had a backpack leave it outside of the testing room...



I have one of those rolling boxes as well in addition to a clear plastic box for the AASHTO code alone, I was blown away by how big that thing is!


----------



## mrt406 (Mar 28, 2011)

lhpriest said:


> I was blown away by how big that thing is!


That's what she said?


----------



## lhpriest (Mar 28, 2011)

mrt406 said:


> lhpriest said:
> 
> 
> > I was blown away by how big that thing is!
> ...



I guess engineers do have a sense of humor.


----------

